# Banded Mohawk :)



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Had to do a double take!!!! He looks just like my Molly the Mop!!!!LOL!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

If Billy Idol had a poodle I'm pretty sure his would have a banded topknot too. Awesome


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Love it! Looks really cool!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Had to do a double take!!!! He looks just like my Molly the Mop!!!!LOL!


Lol he does doesn't he! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> If Billy Idol had a poodle I'm pretty sure his would have a banded topknot too. Awesome


Lol, I had to google that name, but I agree he definitely would have a banded topknot on his poodle if he had one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

:rockon:So rocking cool love it!:rockon:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

he looks adorable


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Cool!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, does he ever look cute! Love the Billy Idol comment! Like Rock on Man!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

